# Wie Informationsredundanz vermeiden?



## Mappenz (11. Okt 2011)

Folgende Klassen habe ich:

StartingPoint: Hat eine Referenz vom Typ Petrinet.

Petrinet: Hat eine Referenz vom Typ Petrinet und eine Referenz vom Typ ActionState

ActionState: Hat eine Reverenz vom Typ ActionState und beliebig viele Referenzen vom Typ Motor und Sensor.

Webservice: Über die schnittstelle Webservice werden real existierende Motoren und Sensoren bedient.

Motor, Sensor: Sind Elemente in ActionState, sollen real existierende Geräte bedienen.


Das Problem ist nun, dass alle Motoren und Sensoren die selbe Instanz vom Typ Webservice verwenden müssen. Mich stört die Redundanz falls Motor und Sensor referenzen auf Webservice haben. ActionState und Petrinet benötigten dann unter Umständen auch diese Referenz. 

Falls z.b: StartingPoint die einzige Referenz auf ein Webservice verwaltet müssen Motor und Sensor StartingPoint kennen.

Wie wird dieses Problem üblicherweise gelöst?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Okt 2011)

Soetwas löst man mittels Dependency Injection (z.B. Guice).


----------



## Mappenz (11. Okt 2011)

thx


----------

